# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни от "Лев и К*"

## Лев

Уважаемые гости! Предлагаю Вашему вниманию песни, созданные в содружестве с авторами, с которыми познакомился в разделе "Уголок поэзии" и другими...
Начну с премьеры:
"Холодная любовь" - на стихи Николая Козлова(Коля Нижегородский)
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...cc564ee8875a86
"Какая ты, любовь?" - на стихи Елены Радьковой(aigul)
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...acc0c5c25b404b
"Я к тебе приду"
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...f0be51d123b031
"Счастье шальное" - на стихи Татьяны Протасовой"(AlIsa_S )
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...86e94944078261
"Подари" - на стихи Анжелы Лехтман
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...adda67e22b8ea1
"Блюз и джаз"
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...698c401e09a84f

----------


## Лев

Песни на стихи Елены Радьковой(aigul):
"Какая ты, любовь" - 
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...acc0c5c25b404b
"Я хочу быть с тобой" - 
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...e198dd91978af3
"Тече рiчка" - 
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...1cafa9160aab02
"Скажи, чому..." - 
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...954bf922347b68 
"Разбудит солнышко"(детская) - 
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...7fba6df0aca6f4
"На крышах закат..." - 
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...a87cb8d1d1d0cf

----------


## Лев

Этот пост хочу посвятить искусству аранжировки. Долгое время, после окончания консерватории, из-за нехватки времени и не думал что-то делать. Но пришлось много снимать, когда работал в ресторанах и кафе. Сухой закон в 85 г. лишил ресторанной работы и только в 99 году меня пригласили играть в пиццерии. Вовчик(балалайка-бас) мечтательно произнёс: хорошо бы нам обновить репертуар... Я попробовал и вплотную увлёкся аранжировкой.  

Мы репетировали квартетом в перерывах(а работали вместе в оркестре рус. нар. инстр. радио) и как-то дирижёр. услышав мою обработку "Хава нагила". подошёл и попросил её сделать для оркестра:

Через некоторое время я сделал переложение для балалайки и её исполнил в Израиле мальчик 12 лет:
http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=7Yacrc0d1ls
Потом она прозвучала в "Еврейской фантазии" в исполнении засл.арт. России Андрея Гуревича, где первая вещь была уже моего сочинения:(Восточное сердце)
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...d24716766e1c03
Также сделал парафраз "Гуляй, Иван" на темы песен об Иванах, посвящённый дирижёру оркестра Ивану ГУляеву:
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...4d95d4bf3c655d
По приезду в Израиль, играл в трио "Весёлые нищие" - аккордеон. скрипка, гитара. Как-то подходит ко мне Инна Корецкая(в дальнейшем мой соавтор и певица моих песен) и говорит: Лев, у тебя интересные аранжировки, может ты попробуешь песню сделать на мои стихи...
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...878ef821546ea4
И пошло... сейчас я сбился со счёта :Aga: :smile:
Если будет время, оставляйте отзывы.

----------


## Лев

Песни на стихи Татьяны Протасовой"(AlIsa_S ):
"Осенний романс" -
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/470842
"Блюз дождя" -
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...9b1b09f79fd0d9
"Счастье шальное" -
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...86e94944078261
"Лорелея" -
http://my.mail.ru/cgi-bin/my/audiotr...2&uid=31280595
"Мороз-художник" -
http://my.mail.ru/cgi-bin/my/audiotr...9&uid=31280595

----------


## Лев

Песни на стихи Инны Корецкой:
"Это просто блажь"
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...a89e9eb3e55eed
"Просто я тебя люблю"
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...aca28f90dd77ae
"Я знаю"
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...acd521ce283692
dbbb
"Играй скрипач"
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...878ef821546ea4
"Я тебе нужна"
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...787a8897af0bb2
"Бабушкина пластинка"
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...4744ff37301265
"Я не могу"
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...096d4d14892c8d

----------


## Лев

Юрий Кривицкий, мой друг и исполнитель некоторых моих песен, страстный фанат стиля шансон...
Стихи Симон Федерман - 
"Мама"
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...d28e50f69f0743
"Годы"
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...1f8513de375704
"Боль моя"
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...a5f0e48d28b7da
Стихи - Анжела Лехтман
"Волк"
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...2306c72dc4e82f

----------


## Лев

Представляю цикл песен и романсов на стихи Ирины Сладковой: 
"Из жизни женщины"
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/13811/

----------


## Лев

Немного песен для детей...
"Картинки", стихи - Анжела Лехтман:
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...64be0d002cf26b
"Осенним днём" - ст. Арик Став(Израиль), рус. текст - Лев Шафир:
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...cfa52131066a69
"Разбудит солнышко" - ст. Елена Радькова:
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...7fba6df0aca6f4
"Интересно" - ст. Сима Лехтман:
http://www.realmusic.ru/comments/track/528124

----------


## Лев

Приглашаем на премьеру:
Альбом "Не жалей своё золото, осень"
Стихи - Сергей Глобенко(Markovich)
Музыка - Лев Шафир
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/13711

----------


## Лев

"Играй, скрипач!" - альбом
Стихи - Инна Корецкая
Музыка - Лев Шафир
Поют - Инна Корецкая, Владимир Литвин, Лев Шафир
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/13741

----------


## Лев

Премьера песни "Бабье лето растаяло" на стихи Сергея Глобенко:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/568579

----------


## Лев

Наконец записал песню на стихи Елены Радьковой
"Провинциальная девчонка":
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/570043

----------


## Лев

Сегодня с Инной Корецкой записали песню на стихи Елены Радьковой(*aigul*)
"Крижана душа" на украинском:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/571498/

----------


## Лев

Премьера песни на стихи Елены Радьковой "Хамелеон":
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/572608 - ждём резюме...

----------


## Лев

Премьера песни: стихи - Коля Нижегородский(Николай Козлов)
"Снежный регги" - если нетрудно, жмите на странице с треком "обсудить" и оставьте отзывы. С уважением, авторы.
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/573862

----------


## Лев

Новые песни добавил сегодня:
Стихи - Елена Радькова
http://www.realmusic.ru/comments/track/577163
http://www.realmusic.ru/comments/track/577173
http://www.realmusic.ru/comments/track/577153 
Ждем комментов...

----------


## Лев

Записал сегодня и добавил в наш с Сергеем Глобенко альбом:
"Бывшая жена" - http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/589678

----------


## Лев

На стихи Сергея Глобенко "Сказка" записал сегодня и добавил в альбом:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/590395

----------


## Лев

Ещё одно соместное с Сергеем Глобенко(Markovich) творение: "Бессарабка"(р-н Киева) 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/592332
==================================

----------


## Лев

Павел Цепа - ещё одна песня на его стихи зазвучала:

http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...07ae855d13453a

----------


## Лев

"Счастье" - ещё одна совместная работа с Сергеем Глобенко(Markovich)
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/601078

----------


## Лев

Начал запись альбома "Житейские истории" на стихи Танья Штерн(Звёздочка)
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/602368

----------


## Лев

Представляю песню на стихи Юрия Павлюкова в исполнении Ольги Тазовой
"А я любила": http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/608655

----------


## Лев

Стихи - Елена Радькова
Поёт - Ольга Тазова
"Любовь-ручей":
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/613618

----------


## мусяня

> "Житейские истории" на стихи Танья Штерн(Звёздочка)


хорошая песня!!! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Начал запись альбома "Житейские истории" на стихи Танья Штерн(Звёздочка)
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/602368





> хорошая песня!!!


Песня называется "Письмо дочери"...Спасибо за отзыв!!!
А я не знаю, или сам хозяин темки будет выставлять, или могу добавитъ вторую песню из этого альбома? Начала потихоньку над ним работать (над записями)

----------


## Лев

> А я не знаю, или сам хозяин темки будет выставлять, или могу добавитъ вторую песню из этого альбома? Начала потихоньку над ним работать (над записями)


Можно вместе - ты в своей, я в своей :flower:  (ссылки можешь прямо в моей теме оставлять заодно).

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Можно вместе - ты в своей, я в своей (ссылки можешь прямо в моей теме оставлять заодно).


Хорошо, вот ссылка на вторую песню)

Скачать файл Звздочка - Смоет море следы на песке (автор.).mp3

----------


## biay1

> Хорошо, вот ссылка на вторую песню)
> 
>  Смоет море следы на песке (автор.).mp3[/url]


Прекрасная работа и исполнителя и композитора! Лёва твои аранжировки становятся очень богатыми, прямо концертными! :Vah:  Такие и исполнители подбираются! Очень рад за вас! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Веселая Нотка

> Песня называется "Письмо дочери"...


*Танюш*, поразило то, что слова песни, написаны тобой.. :Vah:  ( а не мужчиной-отцом)
*Лев и Звёздочка!* Молодцы!  :Aga:  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Начал запись альбома "Житейские истории" на стихи Танья Штерн(Звёздочка)


*Лев*,только послушать? А скачать?:smile:

----------


## Лев

> А скачать?


На сайте, чуть ниже плеера, стрелка "Скачать"...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Танюш, поразило то, что слова песни, написаны тобой.. ( а не мужчиной-отцом)


Сама поражаюсь иногда, но это факт... текстов песен и стихов от мужского имени много (мож я муЖчинкой в той жизни была?) :Vah: 
А в основном, это действительно из расказов моих друзей, знакомых, и просто даже почти незнакомых людей, особенно если расказ трогает как-то, бывает и на заказ.. :Oj:  :Aga: :rolleyes:

----------


## Black Lord

> На сайте, чуть ниже плеера, стрелка "Скачать"...


Несколько дней пробовал, но увы, не работает.
Хотя другие песни скачал нормально.
На этой качалка не активна.
[IMG]http://*********ru/671678.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

> Несколько дней пробовал, но увы, не работает.


на моём компе реагирует(бывают глюки на сайте)...

----------


## biay1

Лева, дружище, поздравляю тебя с очередным метким попаданием в караоке каталог системы Эволюшн твоей второй песни!!!
11053  	БЛЮЗ И ДЖАЗ  	ВАРОВИН АЛЕКСАНДР - это наш форумчанин Alvar!  
Саше я уже позвонил - обрадовал!:tongue:
Это тебе ссылка на самое последнее обновление каталога:
http://www.studio-evolution.ru/73
Кроме твоей "Я просто вышел" в моей мужской версии, которую я уже несколько раз в клубах пел,
http://www.studio-evolution.ru/72
10995  	Я ПРОСТО ВЫШЕЛ  	ЛОПУНОВ ВЯЧЕСЛАВ
теперь будет звучать и этот твой шикарно-развязный блюз!!!
Надеюсь, что в ближайший четверг, если в клубе загрузят это обновления, я публике представлю и эту вещь! А может с Сашей состыкуемся и презентуем публике твой шедевр?!:tongue:
Спасибо, Лёва, за песню! :Vah:  :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

*biay1*,
 Спасибо, Слава! Единственное что смущает, не указываются авторы...

----------


## biay1

> *biay1*,
>  Спасибо, Слава! Единственное что смущает, не указываются авторы...


Лёва, авторы указываются в титрах в начале песен на экране, перед началом текста песни!
Поздравляю также и Анджелу Лехтман - поэтессу!

----------


## gala65

А минусы будут? Или мона ток послушать? Кинь на пробу, темка оживёт :Ok:

----------


## biay1

> А минусы будут? Или мона ток послушать? Кинь на пробу, темка оживёт


А это кому вопрос - Льву? У него по-моему всегда в предложениях минусы есть!:cool: Для хороших людей... :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> А это кому вопрос - Льву? У него по-моему всегда в предложениях минусы есть!


Мне, как автору, интересно чтобы песни мои зазвучали широко, но... минусы я не предлагаю. Только, когда просят. А просят по-разному - недавно обращается один:
Лев, я хочу все ваши песни спеть, можно все ваши минусы и чтобы я их на сайте минусов выложил?:rolleyes: Я ответил, что вышлю для начала два, конкретно указанных. После того, как запишешь и дашь прослушать, будет разговор дальнейший. А минусы, если надо, пусть просят у меня. После - тишина...

----------


## gala65

> А это кому вопрос - Льву? У него по-моему всегда в предложениях минусы есть!:cool: Для хороших людей...



С этого места можно поподробнее :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> С этого места можно поподробнее


Вот и странно, что не ко мне в моей же теме:frown:
Я уже заглянул на твою страничку, послушал...

----------


## gala65

Не видела сообщения Льва, извини. 
Если что, то я в личку, Ок?

----------


## Лев

> Если что, то я в личку, Ок?


 :Ok:

----------


## biay1

> После того, как запишешь и дашь прослушать, будет разговор дальнейший.


А я так и написал - для хороших людей!:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Лев

Сегодня записал песню "Дорога", стихи - Танья Штерн.
Слушайте, комментируйте и в теме и на сайте трека...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/622447

----------


## Лев

Сегодня записал первую песню в альбом "Сорок зим":
Владимир Егоров - стихи
Лев Шафир - музыка

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/625227

----------


## luudvig

*Лёва*,привет.С новой песней тебя.В твоём стиле - тепло и просто :Ok: .(воще-то 40 лет не празднуют)

----------


## Лев

> воще-то 40 лет не празднуют)


автор стихов об этом и писал - не услышал? :Vah:  Твой тембр голоса бы...

----------


## Олег Радионов

Песни есть интересные. Вокал не понравился, уж сильно обывательский.

----------


## Лев

> сильно обывательский.


Вот и обменялись... я про твой вокал, ты про мой:biggrin:
 - это как? :Vah:  Ещё большевики ругали обывателей, а что такое обыватель? От слова БЫТЬ... Так будем! :Aga:  Если про мой вокал, то я не вокалист, а автор... и хотел бы услышать свои песни в хорошем исполнении. Но... ждать пока кто-то снизойдёт - это долго, приходится самому промычать:biggrin:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Сегодня записал песню "Дорога", стихи - Танья Штерн.
> Слушайте, комментируйте и в теме и на сайте трека...
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/622447




Побывала в Вашем мире. 
Послушала.
Там и отметилась. :Aga: 
А тут ещё раз спасибо за удовольствие. :flower:

----------


## Лев

Учёл замечания, прислушался сам и перепел "Сорок зим":
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/625518

----------


## Витка

*Лев*, если не против, то можно было бы что-нить попробовать спеть, при условии, что вам подходит мой вокал.

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, ты очень хорошо чувствуешь мои тексты. А попробуй "Я хочу быть с тобой". (Осмелюсь предложить, Лев думаю меня простит) Может тебе понравится. :rolleyes:

----------


## biay1

> Учёл замечания, прислушался сам и перепел "Сорок зим":


А я свои сорок - отмечал! Да еще как!!! :Vah: :biggrin:
Сейчас для меня вроде бы уж грустная тема - давно пройденный этап... Мне над этим легче смеяться, чем грустить. :Aga:  :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Витка

> А попробуй "Я хочу быть с тобой"


Уже попробовала только что поскулить... Записать не могу, соседей жалко... Завтра или на днях запишу демку и дам послушать...
Ты попала просто в точку с этой песней... Посмотрим, что получится...

----------


## gala65

Лев, ещё раз спасибо за песни. 
Отдельное спасибо за детские :Ok: !!!

----------


## Лев

Почти закончен ещё один альбом - "Житейские истории" на стихи нашей форумчанки Тани Штерн(Звёздочка). Слушайте, обсуждайте, оставляёте комменты:
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/14680

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Почти закончен ещё один альбом - "Житейские истории" на стихи нашей форумчанки Тани Штерн(Звёздочка). Слушайте, обсуждайте, оставляёте комменты:
> http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/14680


Всё прослушать не удалось.:frown:
 Говорят сервер перегружен.
Но те , что успела , как например "Письмо", "Дорога", "Колечко" - понравились. :Ok:  :Aga: 

Спасибо вам и... так держать! :flower:

----------


## Лев

С чувством глубокого удовлетворения
записал ещё две песни в Звёздочкин альбом:smile:
Демопроект в 15 песен вылился в альбом "Житейские истории".
Слушайте, обсуждайте - может быть кому-то захочется спеть?:rolleyes:
************************************************** ***
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/14680

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> С чувством глубокого удовлетворения
> записал ещё две песни в Звёздочкин альбом


Тем самым поверг меня в шок (в хорошем смысле слова)!!!!
Буквально несколько дней назад, написала стих, "Берёза"....... а вчера услышала уже романс!!!! Обалдеть!!!!!!! Здорово!!!!!! Спасибо, Лео!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Светла ночка

Я не отрываясь прослушала все песни от первой страницы и до последней - просто молодцы !!!  :Ok:  Очень душевные песни !  :Aga:  Спасибо !  :flower:

----------


## Лев

*Светла ночка*,
 Спасибо и тебе за отзыв откровенный -
 Когда-нибудь умру и буду незабвенным:rolleyes:

----------


## Светла ночка

> Светла ночка,
> Спасибо и тебе за отзыв откровенный -
> Когда-нибудь умру и буду незабвенным


Живите подольше, здоровья Вам побольше, не надо "Когда-нибудь умру и буду незабвенным" Вам при жизни памятник ставить надо и авторам слов тоже !  Песни ваши за сердце берут и душу трогают, как музыкой, так и словами !  :Ok:  Спасибо вам всем от всей души !  :flower:

----------


## Лев

*Malina sladkaja*,
 Записал сегодня наши песни и пусть они будут началом альбома...
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/15532

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Лев, ... от прослушивания - мурашки по коже. :Aga: 
Спасибо Вам огромное!  :flower:  :Oj: 
[IMG]http://s15.******info/1f1c6a92a3fbe5e34a3023dfe7b9e3e1.gif[/IMG]
Я , конечно,  тоже буду очень рада если это только начало. :Aga: :rolleyes:

----------


## CTARый

*Лев*,
Лев,здравствуйте.С Вашего позволения я могу выложить 
"Земляничные поляны"?
Надеюсь,Вы не забыли.Прошло всего полгода...

----------


## Лев

> Надеюсь,Вы не забыли.Прошло всего полгода...


Привет! Помню, но я только аранж свой сделал... Если ты под него спел, то хорошо бы послушать. Тебя давно уже форумчане просят открыть тему свою с песнями - давай

----------


## CTARый

> хорошо бы послушать.


Вот так получилось:http://rghost.ru/410295

----------


## Лев

> Вот так получилось:http://rghost.ru/410295
> __________________


Очень даже хорошо получилось:smile:

----------


## gammarecords

> Уважаемые гости! Предлагаю Вашему вниманию песни, созданные в содружестве с авторами, с которыми познакомился в разделе "Уголок поэзии" и другими...
> Начну с премьеры:
> "Холодная любовь" - на стихи Николая Козлова(Коля Нижегородский)
> http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...cc564ee8875a86
> "Какая ты, любовь?" - на стихи Елены Радьковой(aigul)
> http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...acc0c5c25b404b
> "Я к тебе приду"
> http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...f0be51d123b031
> "Счастье шальное" - на стихи Татьяны Протасовой"(AlIsa_S )
> ...


Вот я и добрался до музыки от настоящего мэтра! Переслушаю всё, что тут выложено, обязательно!  Получил кучу положительных эмоций от неё. И испытываю сейчас чувство вдохновения. Мчу на работу с готовой почти музыкальной идеей.

----------


## gammarecords

:Ok: 


> Песни на стихи Елены Радьковой(aigul):
> "Какая ты, любовь" - 
> http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...acc0c5c25b404b
> "Я хочу быть с тобой" - 
> http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...e198dd91978af3
> "Тече рiчка" - 
> http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...1cafa9160aab02
> "Скажи, чому..." - 
> http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...954bf922347b68 
> ...


всё услышанное  :Ok:  особенно "На крышах закат..." аранж очень понравился. Возникли некоторые вопросы, но там сугубо личный интерес по софту. Не знаю, уместны ли они сейчас? Пойду лучше дальше слушать.

----------


## Лев

> личный интерес по софту. Не знаю, уместны ли они сейчас?


Ямаха3000 + гитара моя... Всё уместно. если есть вопросы.

----------


## gammarecords

> Этот пост хочу посвятить искусству аранжировки. Долгое время, после окончания консерватории, из-за нехватки времени и не думал что-то делать. Но пришлось много снимать, когда работал в ресторанах и кафе. Сухой закон в 85 г. лишил ресторанной работы и только в 99 году меня пригласили играть в пиццерии. Вовчик(балалайка-бас) мечтательно произнёс: хорошо бы нам обновить репертуар... Я попробовал и вплотную увлёкся аранжировкой для нашего квартета "Mezzo".
> Вот фрагмент из радиопередачи "Искусство аранжировки":
> http://levsha1947.mylivepage.ru/file/1596/4709
> Мы репетировали в перерывах(а работали вместе в оркестре рус. нар. инстр. радио) и как-то дирижёр. услышав мою обработку "Хава нагила". подошёл и попросил её сделать для оркестра:
> http://levsha1947.mylivepage.ru/file/1596/4708
> Через некоторое время я сделал переложение для балалайки и её исполнил в Израиле мальчик 12 лет:
> http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=7Yacrc0d1ls
> Потом она прозвучала в "Еврейской фантазии" в исполнении засл.арт. России Андрея Гуревича, где первая вещь была уже моего сочинения:(Восточное сердце)
> http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...d24716766e1c03
> ...


Браво! Лев это настоящее! Это то, что заставляет жить и творить! Аранжировки прекрасные, присоединяюсь к поклонникам вашего таланта! :Ok:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Лев, у Вас "репертуарчик" оказывается О-ГО-ГО! :Vah: 
Сегодня прослушала только часть... :Aga: 
Респект, и глубочайшее уважение к Вашей работе. :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## syaonka

Здравствуйте, Лев! Наконец-то заглянула на Вашу страничку!
Прослушала несколько песен! Получила массу удовольствия! Отдохнула душой! 
Спасибо Вам за Ваши песни и за Ваш талант!

----------


## luudvig

Лёва,привет.Подредактировал тебе профиль

*О Лев* 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -         
Ф.И.О
*Шафир Лев Борисович*
Интересы
*Пишу песни*
Чем занимаетесь
*песнионер* :smile: :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

Записал сегодня ещё одну песню на стихи Сергея Глобенко - "Другого будешь обнимать":
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/653200

----------


## Markovich

Лев!

Твое здоровье!



[IMG]http://f3.********info/org/8df4f2f105fc63cb64edf44aa4347c6c4d7ae637085278.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ADEKA77

Привет, привет! Наконец-то я разобралась в этом лесу (я имею ввиду интернет).kuku
Очень приятно было послушать ваши песни (сознаюсь честно, пока не все) :Ok: 
Первое впечатление обязывает меня задать тупой вопрос....Можно ли своровать Ваши песни для своих исполнителей? (тупо, но честно) :flower: 
Спасибо Вам, Лев! Жду ответа на мой вопрос......:wink:

----------


## Лев

> Первое впечатление обязывает меня задать тупой вопрос....Можно ли своровать Ваши песни для своих исполнителей? (тупо, но честно)


Мне, как автору, интересно звучание песен в исполнении разных певцов, пиши в личку...

----------


## Лев

Ранее исполненную и записанную мной песню "О, мама", спела и записала Ольга Тазова. Прошу оценить её исполнение и здесь и на сайте. Ольга живёт в Твери, по специальности врач и очень любит петь блюзы...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/667461

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Ранее исполненную и записанную мной песню "О, мама", спела и записала Ольга Тазова. Прошу оценить её исполнение и здесь и на сайте. Ольга живёт в Твери, по специальности врач и очень любит петь блюзы...
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/667461


Лев, замечательная песня! Спасибо ещё раз за неё! :Oj: 
Олю я уже поблагодарила лично,за её душевное исполнение! :Aga: 
Дай Бог Вам всего самого! :Ok: 

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## мусяня

*Лев*,
Привет,Левушка!!!
Прослушала,наконец-то абсолютно все песни с 1-по последнюю страницу.ВАУ!!!! :Ok:  :Ok: 
Сразу с просьбы.Если можно,я бы хотела попробовать исполнить песню твою "Блюз и джаз".Вышли минус,плиз:smile: :flower: 
Уж песенка понравилась очень :Aga: 




> "О, мама", спела и записала Ольга Тазова. Прошу оценить её исполнение


Бесподобное исполнение!Оболденная песня!!! :Ok:

----------


## Лев

Представляю на Ваш суд, записанные на этой неделе, детские песни на стихи наших форумчан:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/670146/
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/671021/

----------


## Лев

Потрясающую песню услышал сегодня: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/671093/

----------


## Лев

"А на воле..." - сегодня записал песню на стихи форумчанина Сергея Глобенко(Markovich):
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/673555

----------


## сергей гуляев

Лев, спасибо за скинутые песни. скрипач мне пожалуй больше понравился. я уже много из твоего прослушал, правда, пока не всё. удачи

----------


## Aleksandr1

Лев, дорогой наш! :br: 
Ты такой плодовитый автор и композитор!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Обожаем тебя! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

> Лева...спой что нибудь под гитарку...спокойное для души...
> буду должен...


Не будь лентяем, прокатись по фонотеке -
Вот для начала Слава просвистит http://biay.mylivepage.ru/file/1311/4386_Whystle.mp3 :Ok:  
И блюз споёт он без опеки  
http://biay.mylivepage.ru/file/1311/...B6%D0%B4%D1%8F
Ну, остальное сам найдёшь, меня прости,
Уж спето много и тяжелы уж веки:rolleyes:



> Обожаем тебя!


Ещё Моисей сказал когда-то: "Не сотвори себе кумира" :Aga:

----------


## Aleksandr1

> Ещё Моисей сказал когда-то: "Не сотвори себе кумира"


 - "Скажите - это взаправду Христова кровь?" (пробуя кагор в храме)
 - "Небось хлестал вино с утра до ночи!"
:biggrin:

----------


## КП

Меня вообще поражает порой та "дремучесть" с которой я постоянно сталкиваюсь на форуме.
 В этой теме я Льва воспринимаю как КОМПОЗИТОРА.И мне интересно не качество его авторского исполнения или качество сделаной им записи,и даже не аранжировки-а именно КОМПОЗИЦИЯ,т.е. то какие секвенции у него в музыкальных фразах,как он строит музыкальные предложения,гармонические построения.
 Если бы на форуме ВСЕ были музыкально грамотными,то Лев просто выставлял бы здесь свои партитуры.Было бы гораздо правильнее и ему проще.А  он  *вынужен* доносить для ВСЕХ свои произведения ИМЕЮЩИМИСЯ У НЕГО СРЕДСТВАМИ.
 А как ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЯ Льва надо слушать на его  профессиональном поприще-игре на народных музыкальных инструментах.

----------


## Лев

Недавно ко мне обратилась поэтесса из Казани Лилия Миндубаева и прислала мне несколько стихов. Мне они понравились и вот что получилось: Альбом "Разудалые года", пока только пять песен. Надеюсь, он пополнится.
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/16560

----------


## Kot-dobryi

> Недавно ко мне обратилась поэтесса из Казани Лилия Миндубаева и прислала мне несколько стихов. Мне они понравились и вот что получилось: Альбом "Разудалые года", пока только пять песен. Надеюсь, он пополнится.
> http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/16560


Прибалдел аж. Очень грамотно, по тексту и музыке, мелодично. :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> Недавно ко мне обратилась поэтесса из Казани Лилия Миндубаева и прислала мне несколько стихов. Мне они понравились и вот что получилось: Альбом "Разудалые года", пока только пять песен. Надеюсь, он пополнится.


Итак, демоальбом практически полон. 13 песен, сегодня записал две последние. Налетайте-покупайте:smile:  http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/16560

----------


## kensarinov

Лев , хорошая работа. :Ok:

----------


## Лев

Ещё одну песню записал:
Стихи - Сергей Глобенко, "Побег"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/683184/

----------


## Kot-dobryi

> Ещё одну песню записал:
> Стихи - Сергей Глобенко, "Побег" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/683184/


Красиво получилось!

----------


## Лев

Благодарю Анатолия Кенсаринова, озвучившего своим голосом песни, написанные мной и Сергеем Глобенко:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/687635/ - "Одесса"
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/685680 - "Побег"

----------


## Лев

Сегодня закончил демоальбом *Пока есть вера"*
на стихи Владимира Егорова: http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/16842
*С Наступающим Новым Годом! Всех благ и творческих успехов!!!*

----------


## Лев

Сегодня записал песню на стихи Лилии Миндубаевой:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/689777/

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, очень гармоничны текст и музыка! :Aga:

----------


## kensarinov

Лев с наступающим Новым годом. Пусть твои желания исполнятся. Прекрасные песни в альбоме Пока есть Вера  
*картинки*

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

Лев, с наступаюшим! всяческих благ и успехов! Ну и конечно же красивых песен! Сергей

----------


## aigul

*Лев!!!!! С новым годом! Счастье тебе, здоровья и пусть исполнится все, что задумалось*

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 С Рождеством и с рождением песни!
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/692691/
****************************************
Певуньи! Кто споёт?

----------


## aigul

*Лев,
  С Рождеством тебя!!!!!!!*

----------


## Liana

Уважаемый Лев!хочу еще раз поблагодарить вас за песню "на крышах закат"(вы мне ее в том году на конкурс давали)
великолепная песня))))у меня кстати есть запись ее в моем исполнении.если вам интересно,могу вам кинуть).
с уважением касандра

----------


## aigul

*Liana*,  я очень хочу услышать , как вы её исполнили! Я писала текст к этой песне! Плиз вышлите мне её ratharani@mail.ru

----------


## Лев

*Liana*,
 Жду с нетерпением :Aga:

----------


## Liana

вот,выложила на mail)
http://my.mail.ru/cgi-bin/my/audiotr...1&uid=55925304

*aigul*,
сейчас вам вышлю)))очень приятно с вами познакомиться)

----------


## aigul

*Liana*, Ульяна! Огромное спасибо!!Мне так понравилось ваше исполнение!!!! Вы просто умницааааа! :flower:

----------


## Лев

*Liana*,
 Интересно спела :flower:

----------


## Liana

*aigul*, *Лев*
спасибо)))))на конкурсе правда пела немножечко подругому...песня великолепная!!!!приятно ее петь)

----------


## aigul

*Liana*, ну ведь нет предела совершенству. Каждый раз она бужет звучать по другому. :Aga:

----------


## Liana

*aigul*,
это точно :Aga:

----------


## Витка

*Liana*, спасибо. Приятный голос, с удовольствием послушала!

----------


## Liana

*Витка*,
спасибо)

----------


## Лев

Года четыре назад была написана песня "Гитара" на стихи Анжелы Лехтман. Стихи были на иврите. Просил Анжелу написать русский текст - она сказала, что не может дважды войти в... Время от времени мысль меня посещала и сегодня вдруг вылилась в строчки. И я тут же записал песню:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/694708/

----------


## Лев

Анатолий Кенсаринов озвучил песню, которая войдёт в альбом "Зона, воля..."
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/694742

----------


## Лев

*С Новым, Старым годом!*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/695162

----------


## LINSLI

> *С Новым, Старым годом!*
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/695162


 Лев, спасибо!!! Получил удовольствие...прослушал несколько раз и пишу под неё...приятные ощущения...спасибо...Лев за тебя  :Pivo:

----------


## vyachser

Лев! Кое что уже прослушал из  твоих песен. Вы автор от бога! Красивые мелодии,
приятный вокал,не могут оставить равнодушными никого. Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Лев

"Целуй меня, ветер" зазвучала сегодня, благодаря Инне Корецкой, женским голосом:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/700201

----------


## Markovich

*Лев*, Лена - красивая песня получилась,поздравляю!
Лев передай пожалуйста Инне Корецкой - я большой поклонник ее таланта -у нее редкий голос и ее исполнение ни с чем не спутаешь!


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: [

----------


## Лев

Есть песни про весну, лето, осень...
Сегодня записал на стихи Владимира Егорова - "Зима, зима..."
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/701326/

----------


## Витка

*Лев*, приятная песенка, как всегда!!!
Радуюсь вашему творчеству!!! Такое плодотворное!!! Так держать!!! Успехов!!!

----------


## kensarinov

Лев. Зима-Зима, класс. :Ok:

----------


## egorOFF

> Лев. Зима-Зима, класс.



Наши "вибрации" опять совпали... :Ok:

----------


## Витка

*Лев*, наконец-то допела бэки в "Ах, какая ты, любовь!" и свела... На днях выставлю... Может, понравится?

----------


## Витка

*Лев*, а вот и готовый пирожок -  скачать или просто прослушать файл 
* Полинская_Ах, какая ты, любовь +.mp3*

Единственное, что не сделала, не переписывала голос основной партии, взяла тот, что был, который тебе тогда отправляла...

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, Викулечка! Не перестаю удивляться твоему мастерству!!!!! Просто оживила песню!!!!!

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, Лена, спасибо за добрые слова... Я её просто доделала с тех пор, как мне Лёва прислал... сразу услышала её так... Но вот, только на днях записала то, что хотела...

----------


## Лев

*Витка*,
 Благодарю :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> "Целуй меня, ветер" зазвучала сегодня, благодаря Инне Корецкой, женским голосом:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/700201




Лев, здорово!!!!!
И исполнение.... :Ok: 
Чёи-то ностальгнуло меня.:rolleyes:
Спасибо за впечатления. :flower:

----------


## Лев

Представляю песню на стихи Сергея Сахарова(Беспалый)
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/705408

----------


## Витка

*Лев*, как всегда - хорошо!!! Мастер хитов ты наш!!! :)))))))))))))
Поняла на чей голос похож - на моего друга, автора песен - Рудольфа Гроссмана...

----------


## Лев

> Поняла на чей голос похож - на моего друга, автора песен - Рудольфа Гроссмана...


У него интересней звучит голос :Aga:

----------


## Витка

*Лев*, это вопрос или ответ? Не пойму... У вас просто похож тембр голоса. 
И вы оба пишите классные песни!!! По-моему - это великолепно, не так ли?

----------


## Лев

Скоро весна! А мы с *Malina sladkaja*
приготовили к её приходу песню:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/712144

----------


## vyachser

Спасибо за симпатичную песню "Скоро весна".
Она поднимает настроение своим оптимизмом.

----------


## aigul

Лев! Доргой ты наш человек! С праздником тебя и много ещё новых песен!!!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Скоро весна! А мы с *Malina sladkaja*
> приготовили к её приходу песню:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/712144


Лев, у меня сегодня один из счастливых дней! :Vah:  :Oj: 
Какая музыка!!! :Ok:  Её слушать и слушать!...:rolleyes:(Что и делаю в данный момент!) :Aga: 
Тысячеразное спасибо! :flower: 
Вот что значит не просто талант, а профессиональный!!! :Ha:

----------


## Витка

*Malina sladkaja*, поздравляю с дебютом!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Спасибо! :Oj: :rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Malina sladkaja, поздравляю с дебютом!!!


Это не дебют - это продолжение начатого :Aga:  У нас уже 5 песен...  http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/15532

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

давно не была на сайте, но вот нашла время и с удовольствием полистала странички и ипослушала твои песни,Лев, как же всё суперски!!!

----------


## Витка

> У нас уже 5 песен...


Ну, тогда поздравляю с 5-ю песнями!!! Це чудово!!!

----------


## Лев

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/716641
Записал сегодня на стихи форумчанина Владимира Егорова

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Лев, красивая песня, молодцы ребята!!!

----------


## Лев

Сегодня сварили :Vah:  кашу с Владимиром Егоровым - http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/722488/

----------


## Лев

На стихи Ольги Бобковой(Skadi) записал сегодня романс "Пьяна - сомнений нет..."
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/723808/

----------


## Markovich

*Лев*, очень красивый романс . И как же мне нравится этот голос!

----------


## egorOFF

> На стихи Ольги Бобковой(Skadi) записал сегодня романс "Пьяна - сомнений нет..."
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/723808/


Шикарно!  :Ok:  Сохраню для коллекции... :flower:

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

здравствуйте. ещё раз сегодня переслушал ваши песни- здорово! кто то здесь сказал - красивые мелодии и приятный голос- полностью согласен.
успехов

----------


## Лев

На стихи Владимира Егорова - "Ты, певец..."
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/734242/

----------


## egorOFF

> На стихи Владимира Егорова - "Ты, певец..."
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/734242/


Ух ты! Свершилось! Ура, ура! Я страшно рад! Вот на выходные у костра и посидим... :Ok: 
Лев, а я уже много аккордов выучил... (намекаю тонко):biggrin:

----------


## Лев

Ещё одну песню закончил на стихи Елены Радьковой(aigul)
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/734459/

----------


## Лев

Лилия Казанская впервые написала стихи для детских песен.
Вот что получилось:   
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/735032/
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/733471/

----------


## vyachser

Молодцы!

----------


## Лев

Давно написана была песня, попросил Елену Садрия (Malina sladkaja)
сделать текст на немецком и вот, что получилось:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/738540/ - "Ты прекрасна"

----------


## tamara rabe

"Ты прекрасна." 
  Ребята, какие вы молодцы! Очень красивая песня получилась!  :flower: Не знаю, куда смотрят ведущие... Это же прекрасная песня для серебрянной или золотой свадьбы!   :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> "Ты прекрасна." 
>   Ребята, какие вы молодцы! Очень красивая песня получилась! Не знаю, куда смотрят ведущие... Это же прекрасная песня для серебрянной или золотой свадьбы!



Спасибо за тёплые слова.  :flower: 
У меня была такая мысль, сделать бы что-то вроде клипа с картинками о любви 
и о людях в прекрасном возрасте...:rolleyes: А вот о таких важных событиях ведь тоже не подумала .:frown:
 :Aga:  :Oj: 
Ещё раз спасибо за идею :)

----------


## Лев

Только что записал с Инной Корецкой три песни на стихи моих соавторов, милых форумчанок :flower:  :flower:  :flower: :
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/739086/ 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/739078/

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Прекрасные получились песни! :Ok:  :Aga: 
Всем мой букет признания! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Витка

*Лев*, "Тебе, любимый" понравилось! Не знала, что Аня пишет стихи, да ещё и такие!!! Супер! Привет ей огромнейший!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

[QUOTE=Лев;2705027]Только что записал с Инной Корецкой три песни на стихи моих соавторов, милых форумчанок :flower:  :flower:  :flower: :
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/739086/ 
А про нашу *"Лети моя любовь!"* забыли?:rolleyes:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/739078/

----------


## Лев

> А про нашу "Лети моя любовь!" забыли?


Как можно забыть такую песню?

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

Лев, с праздником весны! удачи во всём и хороших песен!

----------


## Лев

Сегодня записал пару песен с Инной Корецкой:
"Скажи зачем..." на стихи Елены Радьковой - http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/744757/
"Щенок"(лет шесть назад написал на иврите для детского альбома) - недавно перевёл: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/744752/

----------


## Лев

> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/744752/


http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/744752/
************************************
На материале этой песни сделал рингтоны для форумского юбилея:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/748215/ (вокал)
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/748218/ (инстр):smile:

----------


## LINSLI

> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/744752/
> ************************************
> На материале этой песни сделал рингтоны для форумского юбилея:
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/748215/ (вокал)
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/748218/ (инстр):smile:


Лев, замечательная песенка! :smile: Здорово!  :Ok: 

И было очень приятно посмотреть твоё видео http://www.realmusic.ru/levsha_47/video/ и узнать ещё больше о человеке которого знаешь виртуально уже не один год и который помог мне в первых шагах моего  виртуального общения, если так можно сказать, спасибо.

----------


## Валерьевна

Мне очень понравились фотоклипы!!!А песенка из клипа "Америка, Америка" душевная, такая мягкая, домашняя. Вы её спели здорово, уютно!!!

----------


## Витка

А меня больше всего впечатлило - "The Jewish imagination" - Лев Шафир, музыка 1й части и обр. 2и3й, не знала, что наш Лев настолько профессиональный и классный... Всё, что было до этого - оказывается - цветочки! Молодец!!!  :Ok:  :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лев

На стихи Лилии Миндубаевой(Казанская) *Памяти воинов, погибших в горах Афгана, Чечни и др.*
"Здравствуй, друг"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/749880/

----------


## vyachser

Лев,я не перестаю удивляться твоей работоспособностью.

----------


## Лев

> Лев,я не перестаю удивляться твоей работоспособностью.


"Разве это работа?" - говорит моя жена, "это же приятное времяпровождение"...:rolleyes: или же делает всем знакомый жест пальцами:biggrin:

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

здравствуйте, Лев! посмотрел ваше видео - браво! всё прекрасно, но мне конечно ближе Гитара и я. всего доброго и светлого. у меня есть песенка, начинается со слов-  в старых дворах, там где липы томно вздыхает гитара. милые, нежные всхлипы- пара мы или не пара?
удачи во всём

----------


## Лев

Автор стихов очень неплохо поёт, но я не стал дожидаться, когда он запишется и записался сам:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/753607/

----------


## Лев

Хотел успеть к 9 мая, надеялся на запись с автором стихов... подвело его горло. Сегодня записался сам, давился на верхах:smile:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/753806/

----------


## Лев

Для патриотов ХМАО!:smile: По просьбе нашей форумчанки Зимфиры(Мелодия) написал и записал сегодня песню на стихи Александра Кушманова "Весенняя ностальгия"
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/757803/

----------


## Мелодия

:Vishenka 11:  Спасибо!!!

----------


## Лев

Бывает так... напишешь песню, а текст не нравится :Aga:  И лежит себе, время от времени напоминая, что должна она зазвучать. Попросил Елену Садрия(Малина сладкая) сделать новый текст. Сегодня записал: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/758742/

----------


## Лев

Записал сегодня песенку на немецком языке. Стихи и  часть мелодии нашей форумчанки из Германии. Елена Садрия(Malina sladkaja)...:smile:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/765187/

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Бывает так... напишешь песню, а текст не нравится И лежит себе, время от времени напоминая, что должна она зазвучать. Попросил Елену Садрия(Малина сладкая) сделать новый текст. Сегодня записал: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/758742/





> Записал сегодня песенку на немецком языке. Стихи и  часть мелодии нашей форумчанки из Германии. Елена Садрия(Malina sladkaja)...:smile:
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/765187/




*Лев,  за доппель!!!* :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Ok:

----------


## Лев

Сегодня добавил в наш с Еленой Садрия(Malina sladkaja) альбом ещё одну песенку:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/766707/

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Сегодня добавил в наш с Еленой Садрия(Malina sladkaja) альбом ещё одну песенку:
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/766707/


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лев

Ещё одна песня на стихи Владимира Егорова "Ну, давай, извозчик" пополнила альбом "Воля, зона..."  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/772605/

----------


## vyachser

> Автор стихов очень неплохо поёт, но я не стал дожидаться, когда он запишется и записался сам:
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/753607/


И правильно сделал.Очень красивая песня получилась.
И спел ты её блестяще....

----------


## Лев

Это записано на репетиции в классе Новосибирской консерватории с расстроенным роялем. :Tu:  Моя обработка для балалайки еврейских песен, в дальнейшем должна исполняться в сопровождении оркестра русских народных инструментов Новосибирской филармонии. Солист - з.а. России Андрей Гуревич:

----------


## Kliakca

Приятная композиция. :Ok:

----------


## Лев

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/811005/ 
Сегодня записал песню "Звёздочка" на стихи Сергея Глобенко(Markovich)

----------


## Лев

Вчера прочёл стихи Владимира Егорова, сегодня записал песню "Тёща"
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/813240/

----------


## Лев

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/814144/   -  ретроспектива песни, написанной ранее на иврите(текст Анжелы Лехтман). Моему другу понравилась песня и он сказал, что хотел бы услышать её на русском языке. Я сделал вольный перевод, а это та песня: 
http://www.realmusic.ru/comments/track/528076/

----------


## Лев

*"Семейный альбом"* :Yes4:  пополняется: 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/818288/

----------


## luudvig

Лёва,про тестя - давно пора спеть! :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> Лёва,про тестя - давно пора спеть!


Только это и смог(спасибо Володе Егорову и его стихам), а в жизни знаком не был... :Blink:

----------


## Лев

Записал сегодня песню:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/823844/

----------

Марина ан (12.11.2017)

----------


## egorOFF

Прослушал с удовольствием! Спасибо, Лев!

----------


## Лев

В содружестве с Владимиром Егоровым зазвучала ещё одна новогодняя песня: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/825213/ 
*С наступающим Новым годом!*

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

добрый день или вечер! белый снег - вообще браво! удачи тебе во всем, Лев!

----------


## Лев

Ещё одну песню записал сегодня на стихи Т. Штерн(Звёздочка)
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/827084/

----------

Марина ан (12.11.2017)

----------


## Лев

Рождественская песенка от меня и Малины сладкой:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/827610/
*Поздравляем!*

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

Лев, с Новым Годом! пусть вокруг тебя будут только добрые и светлые люди. удачи!

----------


## Лев

> Лёва,про тестя - давно пора спеть!


По заказу дорогого гостя :Yes4:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/818288/ 
********************************
А это ещё одна детская песенка:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/842536/
И фотоКОТОклип на неё:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fu1pBjmQqI

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> А это ещё одна детская песенка:
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/842536/
> И фотоКОТОклип на неё:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fu1pBjmQqI


Посмотрела клип :)
Прелесть! Такая милая песенка!
Комплимент музыканту и исполнителю! :Tender:

----------


## tamara rabe

:Aga:  Присоединяюсь!  :Ok:

----------


## Лев

Полезно просматривать архивы и находить или несделанное или отложенное:
Вдохновился и записал - http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/music/pop/291026.html

Исходя из некоторых мнений ,
Я - неизвестный гений. :Grin: 
По нраву лучше мне пример -
Я  пенсионер-песнионер. :Taunt:

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

Лев, добрый вечер! у тебя, как всегда, всё красиво. удачи!

----------


## Лев

Сегодня записал романс в стиле поп-рок: стихи - Пётр Сурай, "Прелюдия жарких объятий"
http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...ns/299938.html

----------


## Лев

Ещё одна песня "Улыбайся", стихи - Пётр Сурай
записана сегодня:  http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/music/pop/300748.html

----------


## Лев

Потихоньку альбом заполняется - http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/20681/ 
Стихи - Пётр Сурай, "Королева-Весна"

----------


## Лев

Хотел успеть ко дню св. Валентина, но записал только сейчас: "Песня лебединая", стихи - Пётр Сурай
http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...op/302413.html

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Лев Борисович, а где музыка к моей песенке? Али она в доработке? (я, конечно, и сама грешу занятостью):)

----------


## Лев

*Юлия Вдовина*, 
Юленька, песенка готова и потихоньку пишу аранжировку - как сделаю, так и запишем. :Yes4:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Большое Спасибо!
С вами приятно работать (в отличие от меня, взбалмошной):)
Надеюсь, не одну песню с вами запишу :Yes4:

----------


## Лев

> Надеюсь, не одну песню с вами запишу


"Роды" у нас, конечно, затянулись :Grin:

----------


## Лев

Ещё одна песня пополнила альбом "Улыбайся". Стихи - Пётр Сурай
"Сила любви"   -   http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...op/303375.html

----------


## Лев

"Блюз надежды и и любви", стихи - Пётр Сурай
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/854676/ 

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2351719m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Лев

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/854116/
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/853501/
Вот ещё две песни пополнили альбом "Улыбайся", стихи - Петр Сурай

----------


## Лев

Ещё немного и полный альбом -
Послушает кто-то, может вспомнит о том... :Meeting: 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/856011/
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/855426/
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/856011/

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

добрый день, Лев! слушай у меня необычная просьба. когда на сайте велись работы у меня из фамилии пропали последние буквы и я не могу их востановить. может, поможешь? как авторитет и т.д.? удачи

----------


## Лев

> как авторитет и т.д.? удачи


Как модер :Yes4: ... А где это? У меня это не наблюдается. :Meeting:

----------


## Лев

Вчера и сегодня записал песни на стихи
Владимира Егорова: "Евгения", "Татьяна" -
Так сказать, именные песни...
http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/music/pop/318697.html
http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/musi...on/318299.html

----------


## Валерьевна

Лев Борисович, у вас с Володей получились замечательные песни!!! :Ok: 
Спасибо АВТОРАМ!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лев

"Именные песни" дали начало альбому "Букет имён"
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/21009

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> А это ещё одна детская песенка:
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/842536/
> И фотоКОТОклип на неё:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fu1pBjmQqI


забавная песенка, а маленькие проказники - очаровательны! :Tender: 
*с п а с и б о !*  :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

Сегодня записали с Инной Корецкой романс, стихи - Пётр Сурай:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/866444/

----------


## egorOFF

> "Именные песни" дали начало альбому "Букет имён"
> http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/21009


Вот что меня всегда поражало, Лев, так это ваша "оперативность" - Куй железо - пока горячо!
Я, конечно - не знаток музыки, но слушать песни приятно. Вы там относите песни и к шансону и поп... мне лично грани этих жанров в данном контексте весьма расплывчатыми кажутся... тем не менее - есть, определённо есть желание "подпеть" - и по моему мнению - это самое нужное для того, чтобы песня жила, то есть мы можем - :Vishenka 18:  вот так запросто, среди друзей, взяв гитару, вместе петь: Лена, Леночка, Леночек...

----------


## Лев

В альбоме "Букет имён пополнение"...
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/21009

----------


## Лев

На стихи Юлии Вдовиной записали с Инной Корецкой "Красная ивушка"
http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...lk/332484.html

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Браво! :Ok:  Как всегда!  :Yes4: 
С удовольствием послушала  :Tender:

----------


## Лев

В альбом "Букет имён" добавил сегодня ещё один "цветок": http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/879135/

----------


## tamara rabe

Лев, спасибо!!! Собираю с удовольствием Ваши цветы. Отличный букет!  :Aga:

----------


## Лев

Елена Радькова на днях выставила стих, а я выставляю песню, 
записанную сегодня: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/880655/

----------


## Ирина КИФ

Лев Борисович. познакомилась с вашим творчеством - прекрасно!  Хотелось бы услышать песню о городе. где вы родились или где живете!

----------


## Лев

> Хотелось бы услышать песню о городе. где вы родились или где живете!

----------


## Лев

Романс сегодня записал,
Как скрипка заполняла зал:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/890279/

----------


## Лев

Долго Муза отдыхала 
И меня, вдруг, услыхала :Aga: 
Только что записал на стихи Аскера Бжассо(оскар_65)
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/908800/

----------


## Лев

Стихи - Диана Халикова, музыка - Лев Шафир
Диана спела, наконец нашу песню :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

Сегодня записал песню на стихи Сергея Глобенко:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/935258/

----------


## Лев

http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/music/bardi/465247.html
Стихи Сергея Шевченко на днях прочитал,
вот песня родилась и я записал :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

На стихи Ольги Гришиной "Мамочка-свекровь" - добрая песня получилась :Smile3: 
http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/music/pop/473737.html

----------


## Лев

Вчера текст, сегодня - песня: :Smile3: 
http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/music/pop/479138.html

----------


## Лев

Ещё одна песня записана сегодня и пополнила альбом "Букет имён"
Стихи - Дмитрий Миндалев - Девчонка рыжая(Ира)
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/963505/

----------


## Лев

Зима в разгаре и песня новая о ней - Опять зима в России:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/978490/

----------


## Подолянчик

Спасибо! [QUOTE=Лев;2220078]Немного песен для детей...
"Картинки", стихи - Анжела Лехтман:
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...64be0d002cf26b
"Осенним днём" - ст. Арик Став(Израиль), рус. текст - Лев Шафир:
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...cfa52131066a69
"Разбудит солнышко" - ст. Елена Радькова:
http://my.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid=...7fba6df0aca6f4
"Интересно" - ст. Сима Лехтман:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/528124/

----------


## Лев

2 апреля делаю авторский вечер-концерт,
переписал с другой аранжировкой старую 
свою песню на финал "Если сердце стучит".
http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/musi...14045#editForm

----------


## Лев

Записал с певицей вчера песню
на стихи Владимира Егорова: "Кап-кап..."
http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...04.html?author

----------


## kensarinov

Лев, :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Лев

С Инной Корецкой записали сегодня песню на её стихи:
"Далёкий город детства"...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1010304/

----------


## Лев

Сегодня записали песню на стихи
Дмитрия Миндалева - "Прости":
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1016528/

----------


## Северяночка

> "Если сердце стучит".


Очень тёплая песня. Спасибо!

----------


## Лев

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1021168/
Заходите, друзей приводите -
Мы вас вылечим, водки нальём! :Vah:

----------


## Лев

На стихи Владимира Егорова - "Звёздочки-гвоздички":
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1024651/

----------


## Лев

*Вот и лето наступило!!!*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1025749/

----------


## Лев

Наша форумчанка(galatey) представила видео 
своей воспитанницы детского сада(Сонечка Дьяченко) 
с моей песней на стихи Елены Радьковой(aigul)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Наша форумчанка(galatey) представила видео своей воспитанницы детского сада с моей песней на стихи Елены Радьковой(aigul)


Лев, Вы молодец! Очень трогательно и душевно звучит Ваша песня. Я думаю, любой мамочке было бы приятно её услышать от своего ребёнка.  :Tender:  Ну и, конечно, прекрасное исполнение Ларисиной солисточки несомненно украсила эту колыбельную! :Ok:  Думаю, после такой рекламы к Вам выстроится очередь из наших форумских музруков. :Ok:  Дальнейших Вам успехов!

----------


## Лариса Левченко

Спасибо, Левочка, что поместил мою звездочку к себе в темку!!!  Песенка очень нежная, душевная!!!  А моя девочка просто прелесть. Жаль, уходит она от нас в школу.

----------


## aigul

*galateay*, ваша Сонечка просто прелесть! Действительно звёздочка! Спасибо огромное!!!!Сонечке передайте , что мне ооооочень понравилось!!!!! Пусть растёт на радость людям! Пусть растёт её талант!
Лев ! У нас такая трогательная песня получилась!!!! Спасибо тебе!!! Цём!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> на стихи Елены Радьковой(aigul)


Прошу прощения, что забыла похвалить автора слов! Писала второпях... :Viannen 39:  Ну конечно же, нельзя не отметить чудесные стихи, на которые была написана "Колыбельная маме"! Леночка, да не покинет Вас творческая Муза! :Scenic:

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> galateay, ваша Сонечка просто прелесть! Действительно звёздочка! Спасибо огромное!!!!Сонечке передайте , что мне ооооочень понравилось!!!!! Пусть растёт на радость людям! Пусть растёт её талант!
> Лев ! У нас такая трогательная песня получилась!!!! Спасибо тебе!!! Цём!


Я очень рада, что содружество двух талантливых людей нам подарило такую чудесную песню. Спасибо и Вам, Леночка, за эти нежные, трогательные слова, на которые Лева написал музыку. Я не знала, что вы тоже тусуетесь тут с нами :Grin:    Рада с вами познакомиться!!

----------


## aigul

*nezabudka-8s*, 
*galateay*, девчоночки! Я тоже очень рада познакомиться с вами! 
А тусуюсь я в основном в разделе поэзии)))
И спасибо за добрые слова!

----------


## Petavla

> Заходите, друзей приводите


Хорошо, Лев, будем приводить и заходить.  :Yes4: 
Может, подскажешь, где приобрёл рог изобилия??? :Meeting: 
Талант не скроешь - всё равно "вылезет" наружу  :Yahoo: 
Спасибо за песни!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> Может, подскажешь, где приобрёл рог изобилия?
> Спасибо за песни!!!


Рог изобилия?
Он от усилия,
Но и от Бога
Сыпется много :Grin:

----------


## Petavla

> Рог изобилия?
> Он от усилия,
> Но и от Бога
> Сыпется много


Ох, Лев, ну ты шутник же, право! 
Легко так - жить и не тужить! 
Тебе все рукоплещут - браво!
Сумел ты музу приручить!  :Vishenka 17:

----------


## Лев

Недавно была записана ещё одна детская песенка:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1032030

----------


## Petavla

> Недавно была записана ещё одна детская песенка:
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1032030


Лев, замечательная песенка получилась!
А минусом и нотами не поделишься?

Кто поёт?

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> Недавно была записана ещё одна детская песенка:
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1032030


И мне очень понравилась песенка. :Ok:     Спасибо Левчику!!!    Хотелось бы ее получить для своих деток!!! :Blush2:

----------


## Лев

Несколько лет лежала песенка,
хотел с девочкой записать, 
но пришлось с моей певицей...
http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...18.html?author

----------


## Лев

Несколько лет назад на форуме "царствовал" некий Иван Великий,
молодой человек, постоянно менявший ники и присваивавший чужие стихи 
и песни. Его разоблачили, а песни были написаны, настоящего автора стихов не знаю).
Вот на днях записали:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1048118

----------


## Petavla

> Несколько лет назад на форуме "царствовал" некий Иван Великий,
> молодой человек, постоянно менявший ники и присваивавший чужие стихи 
> и песни. Его разоблачили, а песни были написаны, настоящего автора стихов не знаю).
> Вот на днях записали:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1048118


Ничего себе! Какие интриги! 
Да, песенка хорошая получилась!
А вступление опять просто класс!  :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> А вступление опять просто класс!


Ещё бы! Пресет от фирмы Ямаха :Smile3:

----------


## overload

Так, скажу как аранжировщик.
1. Убил бы за вступление.
2. Кто пел? Сударыня, никогда не приезжайте ко мне в гости.
3. Барабаны - съел бы. Вы что, ребята....
4. Лев... ну, ты понял.

----------


## Лев

Две песни на стихи Анатолия Калашникова:
http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...op/686663.html
http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...op/682055.html

----------


## Лев

*Звуки гитары в стиле фламенко
Так вдохновили душу мою...*

http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...ic/699881.html

----------


## Лев

Совместная работа с MarinaMi:
http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...ui/718039.html
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1062736

----------


## Лев

Сегодня  записано три песни(автор стихов одной из них - *Северяночка*):
http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...op/727280.html
http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...lk/727239.html
http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/music/pop/727294.html

----------


## Джина

"Бабье лето" , авторы Лев и Юля Северяночка

----------


## Лев

Ещё одна песня на стихи Юлии Колесниковой(Северяночка)
http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...op/741924.html

----------


## Лев

Сегодня записали песню на стихи Ю. Колесниковой(Северяночка)
"Ромашковое поле"...  http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...action=getSvid

----------


## Лев

http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/musi...ns/749996.html
Романс сегодня записал
И, кажется, чуть-чуть устал :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

Классическая стилизация:
http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...action=getSvid

----------


## Лев

Приближается Новый Год, ещё одна новогодняя песенка родилась
на стихи Юлии Колесниковой(Северяночка) - Запах снега
http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...action=getSvid

----------


## Лев

*Славина* Ирина спела:

http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/musi...ui/774812.html

----------


## Славина

А вот какой вышел итог нашего совместного творчества)))

----------


## Лев

Сегодня записал песню "Былина"
http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/....html#editForm

----------


## Лев

Ещё одна зимняя песня сегодня родилась:
http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...op/807933.html

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Лев, Вы как всегда в самом центре !!!
Прелестно!!!
С Наступающим Вас!!!

----------


## Лев

Записал сегодня песню на стихи
Елены Радьковой(aigul)
http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...action=getSvid
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1101573

----------


## Славина

Лев родился!
Знает каждый,
День рожденья - праздник важный
И для Льва, да и для нас.
Будем праздновать сейчас!
Он - звезда! Он - центр Вселенной!
Мы гордимся нашим Львом.
И поздравить непременно
Должны Льва со Львиным днем!
Лев, тебя мы поздравляем.
Ты всегда кумир для нас!
И от всей души желаем:
Будь таким, какой сейчас.
Энергичный, самый верный,
Самый щедрый среди нас.
И в делах своих усердный,
Сколько силы про запас!
Любим. Ценим. Уважаем.
Ты как друг незаменим.
И сердечно поздравляем
С днем рождения твоим!



Успехов, вдохновения, новых творческих свершений, здоровья и всего самого доброго!!!

----------


## MarinaMi

_С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ЛЕВ БОРИСОВИЧ!

Пусть каждый день будет наполнен добром и счастьем. Пусть льются из души и музыкальные, и стихотворные строки и гармонии. 
ПУСТЬ ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!_

[IMG]http://*********org/3149493.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Petavla

[IMG]http://*********org/3163675.jpg[/IMG]

Мы повстречались здесь случайно…
И обнаружила я вдруг,
Что неожиданно, нечаянно
Ты сердцу мил стал, добрый друг!

На помощь ты всегда приходишь,
Коль что не так, исправишь всё.
И время ты всегда находишь,
С тобой спокойно и легко.

Не пропадай и будь на связи – 
Ты нужен всем и нужен мне.
Я не позволю безобразий,
Но про любовь скажу тебе:

Ты, как волшебник в зимний праздник,
Всегда с подарками для всех.
Пошутишь, экий ты проказник,
Приняв, как должное, успех.

Подарки-песни просто даришь,
Вложив в них душу, - всё для нас.
Из чёрно-белых просто клавиш
Создашь творенье ты за час!

Душой богатый, сердцем добрый,
Живи 100 зим, твори 100 лет!
Ты – человек наш бесподобный,
Здоровым будь, живи без бед!

Тепла, удачи, много счастья
Я пожелать хочу тебе.
Ещё спасибо за участье
В моих делах, в моей судьбе.

Я песнь хвалебную закончить
Никак вот, друг мой, не могу!
Хочу, чтоб знал ты, милый Лёвчик,
Тебя за всё благодарю!

С днём рождения, Лев!!!

----------


## Лев

Давно не заходил на свою страничку :Smile3: 
Сегодня записал песню: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1160613

----------


## Лев

> Давно не заходил на свою страничку
> Сегодня записал песню: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1160613


Пришлось переписать, ссылка изменилась:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1160634

----------


## Petavla

Лев, хорошая песенка получилась! :Ok: 
Но как ты ещё и от любви успеваешь пропадать - диву даюсь,
где время-то берёшь? Наверное, ночами не спишь!  :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> Лев, хорошая песенка получилась!
> Но как ты ещё и от любви успеваешь пропадать - диву даюсь,
> где время-то берёшь? Наверное, ночами не спишь!


Танюша, на днях попался текст и... сделал.
Сплю по ночам, а времени достаточно -
в этом году мало было материала...

----------


## Лев

Было не до песен, но сегодня записал ещё одну:


http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1188593

----------


## dro_in

*Лев*, прекрасная песенка! Уже пора альбом записывать  :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

> *Лев*, прекрасная песенка! Уже пора альбом записывать


Благодарю за отзыв! Альбомов больше десятка, 
слушайте по ссылке в подписи.

----------


## Лев

*С наступающим Новым годом!*

----------


## Petavla

И песня хорошая, и картинки замечательные - 
спасибо за новогодний подарок!

----------


## Лев

Неделю назад записал новую песню:

http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...72.html?author

----------


## Лев

Ещё одна колыбельная...
Говорят усыпляет :Smile3: 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1235993

----------


## Лев

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1242553 
Сегодня записал новую песню...

----------


## Витка

Хороший блюз!!!

----------


## Angel_Stike

На мой взгляд, очень удачные песни. Спасибо за полученное удовольствие! :Smile3:

----------


## Angel_Stike

Действительно очень красивая песня! Даже удивительно, как многогранен талант и самобытность!

----------


## Лев

Вчера был творческий вечер Инны Корецкой,
благодаря которой я начал писать песни.

----------

pavluk (21.12.2015)

----------


## Malinna

мне понравилось!!!   здорово

----------


## Лев

Ещё одна песня  на стихи Елены Козлюк получилась:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1323129  :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

Вчера записал четыре песни:
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/32404

----------


## Лев

> Вчера записал четыре песни:
> http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/32404


Сегодня записана ещё одна песня:
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/19971

----------


## Kliakca

Умничка что всё ещё пишешь! :Vishenka 17:

----------


## Лев

> Умничка что всё ещё пишешь!


Уже не так активно, как раньше...

----------


## Лев

С наступающим!
Новая песня:

----------

tamara rabe (22.01.2016), Архимаг (26.03.2016), Натали69 (15.01.2016), Янек (09.03.2016)

----------


## Лев

Ещё одна песня уходящего года:

https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1404063

----------

tamara rabe (22.01.2016)

----------


## Лев

> Ещё одна песня уходящего года:
> 
> https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1404063


А эта песня 2016 - https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1407297

----------

tamara rabe (22.01.2016)

----------


## Лев

"Мне любить тебя поздно" - только что записал:
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1417647

----------

Архимаг (26.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

С реалмюзик в браузере Опера слушать не получается.
Приходится Мозиллу запускать, которую я не люблю (глючная и рекламы много)

----------


## Лев

> С реалмюзик в браузере Опера слушать не получается.
> Приходится Мозиллу запускать, которую я не люблю (глючная и рекламы много)


http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/users/19812/works/  :Smile3:

----------

Архимаг (27.03.2016)

----------


## Лев

Сегодня записал песню "Сонет любви".
Стихи - Георгий Маркаров(Архимаг)
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1435991

----------


## Архимаг

Браво композитору!
И исполнителю браво!
Замечательно!
Очень энергично и эмоционально!
Приятно послушать!
Списал себе в плеер :)

----------

Тигра Полосатая (09.04.2016)

----------


## Курица

> "Сонет любви".
> Стихи - Георгий Маркаров(Архимаг)
> https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1435991


 :Nono: 
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1436007  :Meeting:

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

*Лев*, здравствуйте! Я видела, что вы заходили в мою тему. И уже послушала песню, которую вы написали на стихотворение моего мужа - Архмага. Замечательно! ))) У меня есть несколько песенных текстов, я их скоро размещу в своей теме. Буду очень рада, если они вас заинтересуют в плане написания музыки. Заходите в мою тему, прошу вас. )))

----------


## Архимаг

*Лев*, А песня где-нибудь исполняется, кроме студии, где записано?
Я бы мог снять на видео... как видеоклип
В разделе "Сам себе режиссер" в теме "Съемка концертов и мероприятий, многокамерная (моя)" можно посмотреть, как это выглядит...

----------


## Лев

> *Лев*, А песня где-нибудь исполняется, кроме студии, где записано?
> Я бы мог снять на видео... как видеоклип
> В разделе "Сам себе режиссер" в теме "Съемка концертов и мероприятий, многокамерная (моя)" можно посмотреть, как это выглядит...


От написания и записи до исполнения
в концертах путь очень длинный, а бывает и никакой...

----------


## Архимаг

Ну вот знакомые мои (которых и снял на видео) в кафе вечерами выступают, это не совсем полноценный концерт и заработок очень маленький, но все-таки публичные исполнения :)
Я спрашивал - мне сказали, это много-много проще организовать, чем действительно концерты (по старой памяти СССР - концертные залы... афиши... и тысячи людей...) :)
PS Я им намекал на свои песни... но Карина Янсен - чисто джазовая певица, а у меня нет джазовых композиций... А Мейджик - кавер-рок-группа, тоже моей попсой не заинтересовалась...

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

*Лев*, здравствуйте. ))) Приглашаю вас в свою тему: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141489

Выложила там 3 свои песенных текста.

----------


## Лев

Только что записал: https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1439265

----------

Леди N (04.07.2016), Тигра Полосатая (17.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

Нарисовал видеоклип на песню "Заката свет"




И да, мой сценический псевдоним будет Жорэс де Кобордо (в качестве псевдонима - просто реальная фамилия моего пра-прадеда)

----------


## Архимаг

Ну и кроме ютуба, на всякий случай на моем сервере тоже:

http://humanclub.ru/film/clip/VidMy001.htm

----------


## Архимаг

*Лев*, Доброго времени суток.
На другом форуме спросили, а не поделитесь ли вы минусовкой - тоже хотят спеть "Заката свет" :)

----------


## татуся

Лев,добрый день!!!
Подскажите пожалуйста как можно получить минус песни: "Ромашковое поле".
Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Лев

Записал сегодня новую песню:
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1486569

----------


## Лев

Стихи - Владимир Верхогляд
"Погоди... Не спеши" https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1491417
Уже пятая совместная работа.

----------


## Лев

Заканчиваю год новыми песнями:
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1506688
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1506532
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1506528

----------

Валерьевна (30.12.2016), Северяночка (12.01.2017)

----------


## Лев

Записана только что песня,
А станет ли песня известной?
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1523852

----------

Валерьевна (04.03.2017)

----------


## Валерьевна

> Записана только что песня,


 :Ok:  как раз к празднику признание в любви! Спасибо авторам!

----------

Лев (05.03.2017)

----------


## Лев

Два романса записал недавно:
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1543042
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1544998

----------

Архимаг (09.07.2017), КП (27.06.2017)

----------


## Лев

Ещё одну песню на стихи Марины Свиридовой
записали с Инной Корецкой:
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1552046

----------

Архимаг (09.07.2017), КП (27.06.2017)

----------


## Лев

Сегодня записана ещё одна песня на стихи Марины Свиридовой - Непутёвая.
Такими темпами и альбом скоро заполнится.
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1555549

----------

Архимаг (09.07.2017), КП (27.06.2017)

----------


## КП

Молодец Лев,пишешь,сочиняешь,не стоишь на месте! :Ok:

----------

Лев (29.06.2017)

----------


## Лев

Ещё две песни в альбом на стихи Марины Свиридовой:
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1558449
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1556948

----------

Архимаг (09.07.2017), Марина ан (12.11.2017)

----------


## Лев

Сегодня записал ещё одну песню на стихи Марины Свиридовой
"Говорят, что нельзя..." - https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1558901

----------

Марина ан (12.11.2017)

----------


## Лев

Закончен альбом...
https://www.realmusic.ru/albums/39402

----------


## Лев

> Закончен альбом...
> https://www.realmusic.ru/albums/39402


Оказалось, что не закончил... добавил ещё одну песню:
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1592770

----------

Марина ан (12.11.2017)

----------


## Лев

И ещё одну на днях записали:
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1600467

----------


## КП

Молодец,Лев!
Есть еще и силы и вдохновение.

----------


## Лев

> Молодец,Лев!
> Есть еще и силы и вдохновение.


Не будет текста, не будет и вдохновения.

----------

mama Ira (15.12.2017)

----------


## LINSLI

> Не будет текста, не будет и вдохновения.


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## Лев

> 


Появились тексты и начал наполняться новый альбом:
https://www.realmusic.ru/albums/41162

----------

LINSLI (20.11.2018), Олюр (04.05.2018)

----------


## Лев



----------

Олюр (04.05.2018)

----------


## Лев

Начинаю записывать новый альбом
на стихи Виктора Кудинова.
Вот первая песня: https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1625340
На стихи Марины Свиридовой ещё одна:
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1625355

----------

Олюр (04.05.2018)

----------


## Лев

> Начинаю записывать новый альбом
> на стихи Виктора Кудинова.


Сегодня записан романс и закончен этот альбом:
https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1648399

----------

Олюр (04.05.2018)

----------


## Лев

> Сегодня записан романс и закончен этот альбом:
> https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1648399


А это видео концерта  на материале альбома:

----------


## Лев



----------


## Лев

Задружился с Оксаной Чернышовой,
она автор и поёт свои стихи на мою музыку.
https://www.realrocks.ru/songs/1732818
https://www.realrocks.ru/songs/1731627

----------


## Лев

Вот и ещё одна песня на стихи Оксаны Чернышовой
в соавторстве с Владимиром Смирновым.
https://www.realrocks.ru/songs/1734649

----------


## Лев

Закончил альбом песен на стихи Юрия Печерного:
https://www.realrocks.ru/albums/46277

----------

rodes (05.06.2020)

----------


## Лев



----------


## Petavla

Лев, а где же наша с тобой песня "Надежда"?

----------


## Лев

> Лев, а где же наша с тобой песня "Надежда"?


Тут: https://www.realrocks.ru/songs/1797989

----------


## Лев



----------

